# Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4



## drebbin (12. Januar 2016)

*Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Einen wunderschönen Abend euch allen.

In Anlehnung an die PCGH-Kreuzworträtsel von vor mehreren Jahren möchte ich diese kurzweilige Unterhaltung wieder aufleben lassen.
Ich weiß noch nicht wie regelmäßig ich es schaffe neue Rätsel zu veröffentlichen. 
Für Kritik und Anmerkungen bin ich natürlich wie immer zu haben.
Buchstaben in grauen Kästchen ergeben in der richtigen Reihenfolge das jeweilige Lösungswort des Rätsels. Dieses darf gepostet werden, allerdings bitte ich euch der Fairness zuliebe auf das Spoilern von fertig ausgefüllten Rätseln zu verzichten.
Da es nicht möglich ist ein interaktives Kreuzworträtsel zu präsentieren, soll das Bild lediglich als Vorschau dienen. Im Anhang befindet sich die Rätsel verpackt mit 7zip im .ods-Format (erstellt im aktuellen OpenOffice) zum Download.


Rätsel 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



1. Benchmarkprogramm
2. engl.:Kern
3. engl. Signalfarbe von AMD
4. raff`sches Tassenlogo
5. Ego-Shooter von 1998
6. VRAM mit hoher Bandbreite
7. scharfer Downsamplingfilter
8. beliebter Hafen in der Gehäusefront
9. Anisotroper Filter
10. Kurzform für den stürmischen Hersteller vom online Kesselstein
11. Mainboardtechnik zur Bekämpfung von Spannungsschwankungen
12. engl. Kurzform für das Ingame-Ich 
13. Mausfähiges BIOS
14. Hauptsitz des weichen Millionstel
15. Technikenthusiast
16. grünes Mittel gegen Treppeneffekte
17. Floppy
18. Survival-Spiel im Frühzugriff 
19. Datenträger mit mechnischen Bauteilen 
20. Gegenteil von Nicht-An
21. Dateityp für den CD-Autostart
22. Hersteller des hinteren Diamantennager
23. AMD´s Konter zu G-Sync
24. Wohnzimmerformat
25. effiziente GPU 
26. Mainboardhersteller
27. farblose Ebene 
28. untote Leuchtdiode 
29. nVidia Bibliothek für Spielehersteller 
30. Gegen Grün und Blau konkurrierendes Rot 
31. Computerleerlauf 
32. Octobit 
33. beliebtes Betriebssystem
34. Netzteilhersteller
35. IDE Nachfolger 
36. grüner Grafikkartenhersteller
37. Peripheriehersteller
38. gute alte Spiele ohne DRM
39. dampfende Plattform
40. Chipsatz
41. Schwellenwert
42. Vorzeigeserie von ASUS
43. Abkz. für ein Kühlmittel
44. Beleuchtungstechnik in Spielen
45. Stromsparreiter von MSi
46. engl. Gehäuse
47. 50% der Binärvariablen (engl.)




Rätsel 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler





Senkrecht|Waagerecht
1: dynamischer Hersteller von Kopfhörern |2: AMD´s Kraftfahrzeug
3: definitiv Gruppenunabhängig |4:  Dienstleistungswolke
5: AMD´s Ende der Modulbauweise |6: Androidenhersteller
7: Festplattengruppierung|8: MX518-Rasse
9: gesteckter Prozessor |10:  Wird mit größeren DIE`s defintiv kleiner
11: beste Paarung mit Overclocking |12:Hersteller des Tabletschilds
13: RAM Hersteller mit Konsonantenfähigkeit |14: adeliger Arbeitsspeicher
15: papierfreies Buch |16: rote Vorzeigedame
17: nötig zur Einsicht von Eingaben|18: Spitzname der GTX 400er - Serie
19: blauer Riese|20: Benchmark
21: SSD mit mechanischen Elementen| 22: führt zu keiner Erhöhung der Quersumme
23: Wettkampf auf Validierungsbasis|24: Notebookhersteller
25: durch G-Sync variable Monitoreigenschaft |26: DSL-Vorgänger
27: kabelfreies Netzwerk|28: CPU-Northbridge-Verbindung
29: taktunabhängige Leistung einer CPU|30: inoffizieller AMD K7
31: Gerät um Schriftstücke elektronisch verarbeitbar zu machen|32: im PC unerwünschtes Eisenoxid
33: Wartezeit bei Internetbefehlen|34: Zwischenspeicher
35: Bildschirmmenü |36: elektronische Bundesliga
37: Überstromschutz|38: Steckdosennetzwerk
39: Übertakterplattform|40: Knoppixtier
41: Nahfeldgruppenzockerei |42: Suchmaschine
43: Lüfterbasis|44: weltbekannte Forschungseinrichtung
45: Du-spielst-Plattform|46: verschollener mp3-Player für Nordamerika
47: englischer Nutzer|48: HBM-Kraftzwerg
49: wird beim Fehlercode:00 nicht erkannt|50: Ansammlung Gleichgesinnter  
51: stromabhängige Datenverarbeitung|52: Ursache des BSOD
53: bekannte Raumstation|54: Cyanodatenträger
- |56: rotes Treiberdownsampling


Das Lösungswort für Rätsel Nr.2 besteht aus zwei Wörtern  in dem Schema: XXXXXXX_XXXX 

Rätsel 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler





Waagerecht|Senkrecht
1: Schritt zur technologischen Selbsterkenntnis|26: unbeweglicher Datenspeicher
2: DVI mit Ton| 27:Technik für geräuschärmere HDDs
3: moderner Catalyst| 28: Detailabfall bei zunehmender Entfernung der Spielewelt
4: alternative Spieleentwcklung|29: azurfarbener Technikriese
5: für Aluminiumflächen ungeeignete Wärmeleitpaste(engl.)|30: Streamingdienst für Filme
6: Bildriss|31: Arbeitskooperation zwischen CPU und integrierte GPU
7: DX12 der Khronos Group|32: elektrisch geladener Moderator
8: Rennspielserie|33: nicht gebrochen...aber gebogen
9: EA und Ubisoft sind bekannte Beispiele für...|34: Sperre für unerlaubt frühe Neuigkeiten
10: Leistungsattribut bei Mäusen| 35: geschlossenes Netzwerk
11: Top-Level Domain| 36: Monitorhafen
12: Speichereinheit|37: beliebte Grafikeinstellung für Enthusiasten
13: Zwiebelnetzwerk|38:verbesserter Physiker mit Vornamen: James Clerk
14: CPU Befehlssatz|39: deutsche Firma für Hackbretter
15: rasterunabhängige Bildberechnung|40: Alternative zum marktführendem Fenster
16: sportliches Archäologenspiel|41: elektronisches Bezahlsytem
17: Nachfolger des Accelerated Graphics Port|42: allgemeine Schnittstelle
18: Bauteil zur Bestimmung von (u.A.) Temperaturwerten|43: Gerät zum Internetzugriff im Haushalt
19: flüssiger Benchmark|44:geschichtlich bedeutsamer Strand aus Call of Duty 2
20: CPUs die es nicht zum Xeon geschafft haben|45: zufälliger Zugriffspeicher
21: wichtigstes Kriterium bei PCGH Produktbewertungen|46: Überstromschutz
22: lustiges Schutzprogramm|47: organisches Leuchtelement
23: Kurznachrichtendienst|48: Stromspartechnik
24: Zeichen in Internetadressen|49: schneller als Flash
25: GCN 4.0|50: unbeliebte Eisenverbindung
- |51: Mobilfunkinternet
-|52: Tischnager
-|53: eingekaufte Grafiksparte von AMD
-|54: Spiel von...damals
-|55: Smartphone OS
-|56: Netzwerkspeicher
-|57: effiziente Glühbirne
-|58: Schnittstelle zwischen Betriebssystem und Spieleengine





Rätsel 4 

Hinweis: 
Dieses Rätsel stammt zu 100% vom Rätselfreund "plutoniumsulfat". Lob, Kritik, Fragen und zerrüttete Nervenbahnen gehen also komplett in seinen Verantwortungsbereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler





Senkrecht|Waagerecht
1: LeckeresMobiltelefon |2: Filmabspielmedium
3: Shooter-Serie |4: luftiges Notebook
5: Top-Level-DomainJemen |6: Programmendung
7: Technik zurStromübertragung|8: Schutzschaltungeines Netzteils
9: edle CPU |10: zentrales Programmunter Windows
11: Halbleiterspeichertechnik |12:grünerGPU-Hersteller
13: Datenspeicher mitEnergieversorgung |14: Funktechnik
15: Wahrhaftig kleineCPU |16: quarzhaltigesÜberführungsbauwerk
17: damit bekommt manauch im Internet eine feste Adresse|18: Code 303
19: E-Mail-Protokoll|20: Hersteller imAudiobereich
21: Cashback-Aktion| 22: Dieser Herstellerhat seinen Hauptsitz auf dem verdunkelten Vollmond
23: Jeder will es, aberkeiner hat es|24: Bildschirmanschluss
25: eine Dateiendung |26: Bilderladen
27: ein großerAnschluss|28: musikalischerBrowser
29: vielfältigerHersteller|30: Speichermedium
31: interner Anschluss|32: notwendiges Bauteil einer WaKü (Abk.)
33: gleichberechtige PCs|34: Dateisystem
35: Kultspielreihe ausRedmond |36: Gegner einesLuftstroms
37: Der WLAN-Teil desRouters|38: Authentifikationsmittel
39: Einteilung vonFestplatten|40: Verbindung der zweiwichtigsten Chips
41: Protokoll |42: weiblich anmutenderISP
43: Extremwetter-GPU|44: Dateiendung fürGrafiken
45: Speicher-Hersteller|46: Präfix fürgewöhnliche Festplattengröße  
47: nicht mehr ganzfrische Auflösung|48: roter Fluss inIndien
49: eiskalteGPU-Architektur|50: Formfaktor
51: Dateiendung fürGrafiken No.2|52: Diese GPU teiltihren Namen mit einem Mond
53: Computergeschwindigkeitsangabe|54: fast jeder Desktophat sie, aber kaum ein Notebook
55: eisiger Gigant|56: eine Plage (Abk.)
57: Datenart, diekonvertiert werden kann| 58: einApple-Konkurrent
59: sowohl imMobilfunk als auch als Programm bekannt| 60: schon ewigspezifiziert, aber erst vor einigen Jahren eingeführt
61: nötig fürÜberweisungen| 62:Kühlungsbedarfswert
63: ein Hypervisor| 64: Verlangen nachAndroid
65: Sowohl digitalals auch analog verfügbar| -
66: Laptop-Reihe| -
67: klein, rot, abergut| -





[/SPOILER]
Viel Spaß damit.
MfG Drebbin


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Das ist eine Super-Idee 

wenn ich über das WE Zeit habe, 

nehme ich das mal in Angriff


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Bin mal gespannt wann das erste Lösungswort kommt

Vor allem Anmerkungen was den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Beschreibungen angeht wäre sehr hilfreich. Falls ich Hilfestellungen (per Spoiler) geben soll ist das natürlich auch kein Problem


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Mir fehlen noch 12 Begriffe.^^


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Wenn Hilfe erwünscht ist musst du es nur sagen 
Welche sind denn noch offen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

7,8,10,11,12,17,19,22,27,40,41,43,44,45

Ok sind 14.

Ich komme einfach nicht auf die Begriffe und googlen wollte ich aber auch nicht. Sag sie mir nicht vor, will weiter überlegen^^

edit: Sind die Begriffe immer von links nach rechts/oben nach unten oder gehts auch andersrum. Denn bei der 19 und 40 muss es wohl andersrum sein oder ich bin zu blöd xD


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Also sowohl die 19, als auch die 40 gehen korrekt nach unten wie es der Pfeil auch anzeigt - bei beiden sind es auch exakt 3 Buchstaben.

Die Begriffe verraten werde ich niemanden - ich gebe höchstens einen erweiterten Tipp


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

2/3 sind relativ einfach und gut lösbar, beim Rest muss ich mich echt anstregen. Komme jetzt an einen Punkt, an dem ich nicht weiter weiß 

Bei Frage 7, 10, 11, 12, 32, 41, 44 und 47 komm ich nicht weiter, kann mir allerdings schon denken was das Losungswort ist 

Kannst du einen Tipp bei Nr. 32 geben bitte? Was soll Octobit sein? Ich kenne nur eine Firma unter diesem Namen 


PS: Manches finde ich schon sehr weit hergeholt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



S754 schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Tipp bei Nr. 32 geben bitte? Was soll Octobit sein? Ich kenne nur eine Firma unter diesem Namen



Das habe ich mich auch lange gefragt, bis mir einfiel.....8 bit sind 1 was?


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!! 

Wie ich schon sag, sehr weit hergeholt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Geile Idee!


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Nummer 7 kann ich noch nicht mal aussprechen 
Ich glaube das kann so nicht stimmen 

EDIT: Ok, es stimmt aber war eher Zufall, dass ich auf die Lösung gekommen bin xD


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Super wenn ihr euch freut 
Prinzipiell kann Nummer 7 von Talos gelöst werden


----------



## Ion (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das ist überhaupt nichts für mich.
Und das sage ich als (Talos)-Rätsel Fan 

Trotzdem Respekt für die Arbeit, sowas ist sicher nicht einfach


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Generell nicht interessant oder zu schwer bzw zu leicht?
Ich habe Spaß daran deswegen möchte ich ja auch andere dafür begeistern, also hilf mir


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Also ich finde die Schwierigkeit gut, evtl. ein Tick zu schwer, da nicht jeder so sehr um die Ecke denken kann 

Vielleicht das nächste Losungswort länger machen, damit es schwieriger wird, die Buchstaben richtig zu sortieren


----------



## Ion (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Es hat nichts mit dir zutun, ich kann einfach nur nichts mit Kreuzworträtseln anfangen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



drebbin schrieb:


> Generell nicht interessant oder zu schwer bzw zu leicht?
> Ich habe Spaß daran deswegen möchte ich ja auch andere dafür begeistern, also hilf mir



Ich habe nach the talos principle downsampling gegoogelt(vor deinem schnellem edit wars einfacher ) und finde selbst damit nichts dazu.


----------



## Ion (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich habe nach the talos principle downsampling gegoogelt(vor deinem schnellem edit wars einfacher ) und finde selbst damit nichts dazu.



Ich bin mal so frei und kopiere ein Bild aus meinem Talos Artikel




Spoiler



The Talos Principle und Road to Gehenna: Ein Meisterwerk? [User-Artikel von Ion] - Bild in Originalgröße (5)



Dort ist die Lösung versteckt


----------



## S754 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Nummer 7 geht schon, klingt ein wenig polnisch für mich 

Aber 41 ist auch nicht ohne, habe da nach Synonymen etc. gesucht und werde einfach nicht fündig.


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ich bin nun wirklich nicht davon ausgegangen das du etwas gegen mich hast 

Wie ich das nächste Rätsel gestalte weiß ich noch nicht (was das Losungswort angeht). Vermutlich werde ich das Losungswort deutlicher und vielleicht länger gestalten, dadurch hat man dann ja potentiell bessere Chancen für den Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Für mich ist es wirklich nicht einfach alle Wörter in ein Geflecht zu verwickeln indem die Wörter sich gegenseitig wirklich ordentlich überschneiden - wenn ich das besser hinkriege würde es die Schwierigkeit ja auch etwas senken.


----------



## drebbin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



S754 schrieb:


> Nummer 7 geht schon, klingt ein wenig polnisch für mich
> 
> Aber 41 ist auch nicht ohne, habe da nach Synonymen etc. gesucht und werde einfach nicht fündig.



Nummer 41 besitzt Expertise für LN2 ....und das über 60000mal

Edit: Sry Bunny_Joe: Aber vor dem Edit erschien es mir nachträglich zu einfach)


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Für mich als nicht kenner von den ganzen Fachbegriffen ists natürlich schon eine Herausforderung. Aber nachdem ich dank Ions Tipp die 7 lösen konnte, lief es plötzlich. Da kamen auf einmal recht viele Begriffe zusammen. 

Finde ich echt ne tolle Idee, so als abendlichen Zeitvertreib. 

Aktuell fehlen mir noch die 10, 11, 14, 30, 41, 44, 47

Das sind die Sachen, mit denen ich echt nichts anfangen kann. Aber bei den anderen hilfts manchmal echt, wenn man etwas um die Ecke denkt.


----------



## drebbin (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Man soll ja auch bei fast jedem um die Ecke denken müssen


----------



## S754 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Mein Kopf tut weh.


----------



## drebbin (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Fehlt viel bzw wo tuts wirklich weh?


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Da es der Thread vor ca. 2 Stunden auf die Homepage geschafft hat () möchte ich erwähnen das sich noch niemand bei mir gemeldet hat das komplette Rätsel gelöst zu haben - also Tempo Jungs und Mädels


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



drebbin schrieb:


> Da es der Thread vor ca. 2 Stunden auf die Homepage geschafft hat () möchte ich erwähnen das sich noch niemand bei mir gemeldet hat das komplette Rätsel gelöst zu haben - also Tempo Jungs und Mädels



Es ist:



Spoiler



PCGH




Welch eine Überraschung


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Die Überraschung ist in der Tat extrem groß

Aber ich habe eigentlich von einem Bericht der Komplettlösung geredet


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



drebbin schrieb:


> Die Überraschung ist in der Tat extrem groß
> 
> Aber ich habe eigentlich von einem Bericht der Komplettlösung geredet



Oh ok, mir fehlen noch 4 Begriffe^^

10- Ich kann damit rein gar nichts anfangen.
12- Ich und das Internet kennen anscheinend keine Abkürzung, die da reinpassen würde.
41- Ich sehe da keine Frage/kein Rätsel. hab ich^^
44- Zu allgemein, ich weiß nicht in welche Richtung ich überlegen soll/suchen soll. -> meinst du zufällig einen Farbraum?


----------



## S754 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Glückwunsch zur Main!


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Da du nicht die erste Person bist die mir mitteilt, dass 10 und 44 keinen wirklichen Anhaltspunkt bieten habe ich mal die Beschreibung leicht abgeändert.

12 - 



Spoiler



Mit was spielt denn jeder in seinem Spiel? Allgemein gültiger Begriff


41- 



Spoiler



Dieses Forenmitglied könnte da vielleicht weiterhelfen.



@S754: Dankeschön


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

So....nun zufrieden?^^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Kann mir jemand bitte Nummer 10 erklären? 

@Bunny_Joe: Danke für die Erlösung


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

DingDing Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Auch wenn du in 9 einen Rechtschreibfehler hast gibts von mir hiermit ein virtuelles Prost: 

Da ich mich dem nächsten Rätsel heute auch noch fertig werde kannst du auch bald weitermachen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



drebbin schrieb:


> DingDing Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Auch wenn du in 9 einen Rechtschreibfehler hast gibts von mir hiermit ein virtuelles Prost:
> 
> Da ich mich dem nächsten Rätsel heute auch noch fertig werde kannst du auch bald weitermachen



Danke.


Und meine Welt ist gerade erschüttert worden. Ich habe Billinear immer falsch geschrieben


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Nichts zu danken


----------



## Oromis16 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Nettes Rätsel, mir brummt die Rübe immer noch 

Sicher, dass man 14 nicht mit D schreibt? 

Und bei 4 kann man die Zahl auch ausschreiben, kommt aber ohnehin dasselbe raus^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass man 14 nicht mit D schreibt?


Stimmt, ich hätte nochmal online prüfen sollen.



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Und bei 4 kann man die Zahl auch ausschreiben, *kommt aber ohnehin dasselbe raus^^*



HAHA! Geil
Habe mich nämlich schon gewundert, warum ich einen Artikel da mit reinschreiben muss^^


----------



## drebbin (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Stimmt,das die 4 so flexibel ist war mir gar nicht bewusst 

Das nächste Rätsel ist eindeutiger, versprochen 

Soll ich die Schwierigkeit der Beschreibungen eigentlich so lassen, oder doch etwas entschärfen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



drebbin schrieb:


> Soll ich die Schwierigkeit der Beschreibungen eigentlich so lassen, oder doch etwas entschärfen?



Es war eher die unzureichende Kontinuität der Schwierigkeit. Manche Fragen konnte ein DAU lösen bei anderen sind wir hier alle verzweifelt^^


Und auch fachlich richtiger bei manchen Sachen: 
25. effiziente GPU -> effiziente Grafikkartenarchitektur


----------



## Oromis16 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ja, da hab ich auch lang überlegt^^


----------



## Pittermann (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Sehr schön!
Nr. 10 finde ich am besten.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Glückwunsch zur Main.

Zum Layout: Wäre schön gewesen wenn das Rästel auf eine DIN A4 Seite gepasst hätte. Oder es liegt an MS Excel, dort werden in jedem Format 2 Seiten benötigt. 

Zum Rätsel: Spitzen Idee


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Nen Tipp fürs Ausdrucken in Excel:

Einfach in den Druckeinstellung die Option "Blatt auf einer Seite darstellen" wählen. Dann passts super auf eine Seite ohne zu klein zu werden.

Hier mal Bildlich wo das ganze unter Excel 2010 zu finden ist, bei den neueren Versionen ists auch in den Druckeinstellungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drebbin (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ich danke dir für den Tipp.
Ich habe zwar open office, aber ich schaue mal ob ich es beim nächsten Rätsel auf ein A4 Format zurecht rücken kann.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ah, danke @Mr_T0astbr0t 
ich nutze Excel 2007


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Dort könnte das ganze auch noch so funktionieren. Seitdem wir in der Schule auch das 2013er haben, habe ich das 2007er nicht mehr gesehen (schon mehr als 1 Jahr her)


----------



## drebbin (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Update:
Ich habe soeben das zweite Rätsel im Startpost hinzugefügt und wünsche euch damit viel Vergnügen.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist dieses Mal hoffentlich etwas gleichmäßiger, es ist alles etwas verzweigter und das Losungswort ein Stück länger um es nicht allzu einfach zu machen
Laut OpenOffice ist es dieses Mal auch auf eine DINA4 Seite angepasst.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## drebbin (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Noch niemand fragen? Dann hab ich es vielleicht doch zu einfach gemacht


----------



## drebbin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Gibt wohl hier eine Rätsel flaute


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Weiß nicht wie es den anderen geht, aber nachdem ich das erste Rätsel gelöst hab und die Fragen zum Zweiten gelesen hab, fehlt mir irgendwie die Lust. Es fühlt sich gleich an, auch wenn die Fragen anders sind.


----------



## drebbin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Die Begriffe die man zur auswahl hat sind leider nicht ganz so vielfältig wie bei einem normalen Rätsel :/


----------



## Joker4Life (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Mir fehlen beim 2. Rätsel noch die 3,22,23,25,29,41,43,46,50,52 und die 54, ich habe zwar einzelne Buchstaben aber auf die Wörter komme ich irgendwie nicht.

Mir machen die Rätsel weiterhin Spaß.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Geht mir ähnlich...mir fehlen noch die 2, 4, 7, 11, 16, 20, 23, 25, 36, 39, 41, 46, 50, 54, 56.

Macht auch mir noch Spaß


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Mir fehlt wegen Arbeit schlicht die Zeit  Oder denke einfach nicht dran.


----------



## drebbin (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

@Joker4Life


Spoiler






Joker4Life schrieb:


> Mir fehlen beim 2. Rätsel noch die 3,22,23,25,29,41,43,46,50,52 und die 54, ich habe zwar einzelne Buchstaben aber auf die Wörter komme ich irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Mir machen die Rätsel weiterhin Spaß.



3 - denk elektrisch
22 - allgemeine Mathematik 
23 - Bei welchen Leistungsvergleichen im IT Bereich müssen denn Ergebnisse validiert werden um sie gültig zu machen? allgemein denken
29 - die Leistung steigt mit dem Takt - aber was bleibt denn pro Takt gleich?
41 - Was findet statt wenn Leute zusammen zocken, vermutlich sogar im selben Raum?
43 - auf was sitzt denn ein Lüfter?
46 - verschollen= vom Hersteller Microsoft vom Markt genommen
50 - Wenn mehrere etwas gemeinsames durchziehen, was stellt diese Ansammlung denn dar?
52 - gaaanz einfach und allgemein denken
54 - Was ist denn cyano? Was gibt es für Datenträger?



@plutoniumsulfat



Spoiler






> Geht mir ähnlich...mir fehlen noch die 2, 4, 7, 11, 16, 20, 23, 25, 36, 39, 41, 46, 50, 54, 56.
> 
> Macht auch mir noch Spaß


2 - Was hat AMD denn für "Kraftmaschinen" im Angebot?
4 - Datenspeicher
7 - Die Gruppierungen werden mit Ziffern bezeichnet.
11 - Was ist denn das optimale was man trotz OC gleichzeitig betreibt?
16 - Check mal die Hersteller, PS: Der relevante Adel ist nicht wählbar sondern wird im Normalfall nur erblich weitergegeben.
20 - Wenn du "27" hast dann musst du nur nach den möglichen Kandidaten suchen. Wenn du "39" löst kannst du die 27 bestimmt leichter lösen.
23 - Bei welchen Leistungsvergleichen im IT Bereich müssen denn Ergebnisse validiert werden um sie gültig zu machen? allgemein denken
25 - was macht den G-Sync?
36 - Wo zocken zum Profi-Sport ausgereizt wird.
39 - Die besten Ergebnisse  findet dort mit Subzero-Kühlmittel statt und PCGH hat dort ein erfolgreiches Team.
41 - Was findet statt wenn Leute zusammen zocken, vermutlich sogar im selben Raum?
46 - verschollen= vom Hersteller Microsoft vom Markt genommen
50 - Wenn mehrere etwas gemeinsames durchziehen, was stellt diese Ansammlung denn dar?
54 - Was ist denn cyano? Was gibt es für Datenträger?
56 - Es gibt derzeit nur 2 Varianten von Downsampling per Treiber, eins davon passt ins Feld


----------



## Oromis16 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ähh
Also die berühmte Raumstation heißt bei mir 



Spoiler



ISS


, das was dann bei 56 stehen müsste wäre aber eher eine Videokassete als Downsampling.
Bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer? 

BTW: Mal ohne die bereits mit Tipp versehenen: 6,8,49,51

Ich fühl mich doof


----------



## drebbin (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Wenn du die "50" korrekt hättest könnte dein Spoiler für die Raumstation gar nicht reinpassen. 
Du hast schon richtig gesagt das eine  VHS Kassette kein Downsampling ist 

Die 6-8-49-51 - möchtest du dazu einen Tipp haben oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?
Du solltest dich definitiv nicht doof finden, siehe es einfach als Gehirntraining


----------



## Oromis16 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Deswegen bin ich ja so verwirrt 
Aber mir ists soeben eingefallen.. ...immer diese Russen (und 50 hab ich damit auch)

Ich würde mich zumindest nicht gegen einen Tipp wehren, bei Nummer 8 versteh ich ja nicht mal die Frage 
(13 fehlt auch noch - grad gesehen)


----------



## Joker4Life (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Mir fehlt noch 1, den ein oder anderen aus meiner Liste hatte ich doch richtig, nur waren andere falsch wodurch ich die Idee verworfen hatte, da es nicht passte.

3 fehlt mir noch irgendwie komme ich nicht drauf. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag zum nachdenken.


----------



## drebbin (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

@Oromis16


Spoiler



8 - Was ist denn eine MX518
13 - Was gibt es denn für Konsonanten? Ein anderes Wort für Skill?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Danke für die Tips, jetzt bin ich auch fast durch. Die 54 fehlt noch und auch die 16 will nicht so ganz. Der Tipp war ja irgendwie für die 14?

Ich hatte auch erst die falsche Raumstation


----------



## Oromis16 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Und ich hab versucht Skhynix, Micron, Intel und das ganze Pack in die Lücke zu füllen


----------



## drebbin (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Sry, der Tipp war wirklich für die 14
Nr16 mach ich einen Tipp wenn ich von Arbeit komme, auf Smartphone geht das blöd mit spoilern...


----------



## drebbin (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*


```

```



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die 54 fehlt noch und auch die 16 will nicht so ganz.





Spoiler



16 - Damen stehen öfters auf Edelsteine...vielleicht findest du dort einen Wegweiser


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ich gestehe alles - ich kannte sie nicht xD

Danke, somit fehlen 3 und 54...und das Lösungswort


----------



## drebbin (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Das  Lösungswort 



Spoiler



ist in diesem Thread sage und schreibe 27mal zu lesen


 

@plutoniumsulfat


Spoiler



3 - denke an die Grundlage eines guten PCs



Ich muss zugeben das macht hier immer mehr Spaß


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Find ich auch 

Ich komme aber irgendwie nicht drauf...vielleicht noch mal morgen probieren...


----------



## Oromis16 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Das Lösungswort habe ich, aber nicht alle Fragen die ich für die Buchstaben bräuchte 


Spoiler



Der TE steht offensichtlich drauf


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Hey Leute,

auch wenn es länger gedauert hat als erwartet ist ab sofort das dritte Rätsel im Startpost erhältlich.

Viel Spaß damit und ich freue mich auf ein  schnelles Lösungswort (verpackt im Spoiler ).
Natürlich dürft ihr wie immer auch kritisieren

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Oromis16 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Endlich


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Juhu 

Gleich mal rangesetzt 

Die 32 ist ja mal geil 

Hab zwar jetzt schon vieles, aber ich tue mich bei Buchstaben sortieren immer ziemlich schwer...meh

Edit: Ich musste mir schon mehrmals . Auf wie viel ich erst nicht gekommen bin 

Edit2: Darf man schon um Tips bitten?


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Natürlich darf jeder um Tipps bitten. Ab wann du damit anfängst hängt von deinem Ego ab


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Püh, das schaff ich auch allein!


----------



## Oromis16 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Phase 1: Übermut
Phase 2: Zweifel
Phase 3: Grübeln
Phase 4: Um Tipps betteln



Ich verzweifel da an so einigem, hat 32 zufällig was mit Chemie zu tun?^^


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Phase 1: Übermut
> Phase 2: Zweifel
> Phase 3: Grübeln
> Phase 4: Um Tipps betteln
> ...



Jetzt verrate doch nicht einfach meine Taktik 

Ein paar konnte ich aber noch rausbekommen in Phase 3. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die 1, 10, 20, 27, 28, 31, 36 und die 48 

In gewisser Weise schon, als Chemie-LKler bin ich sofort drauf gekommen (bzw. noch aus einem anderen Grund). Mit der zwei könnte man aber auch so drauf kommen.


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Wenn ihr Tipps zu bestimmten Nummern haben wollt dann sagt das bitte konkret an. Wenn ihr eure fehlenden auflistet weiß ich nicht ob ihr was von mir wollt oder ni^^


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

ich bettele um entsprechende Tipps


----------



## Oromis16 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Also viele die Pluto nicht hat hab ich auch nicht 
Bei 31 könnte es glaub ich helfen, wenn man statt "APU + GPU" "CPU + GPU" schreibt. APU + GPU ist mMn Dualgraphics, das andere nicht


----------



## drebbin (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Danke für den Tipp, habe es eben im Spoiler und im Downloadordner korrigiert

@Plutoniumsulfat:


Spoiler






plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ein paar konnte ich aber noch rausbekommen in Phase 3. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die 1, 10, 20, 27, 28, 31, 36 und die 48


1: Glaube das weiß man oder man muss es googlen. Nach diesem Schritt ist eine Steigerung der KI nicht mehr in Menschenhand.
10: Je höher der Faktor, desto genauer ist die Bewegung.
20: Zwar nicht vom CPU Hersteller so gekennzeichnet, aber die Qualität im Wafer hat Auswirkungen auf das Endprodukt.
27: Das weiß man, oder muss man googlen.
28: Eigentlich ein oft erwähntes Thema in Spielen. Das aktuelle Assassins Creed nutzt es bei Speichermangel. 
31: Tipp kam schon^^
36: Mit den Wörtern spielen.
48: Was gibt es denn für Techniken von Hardware um Strom zu sparen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Hmm, jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die 20 (ich würde ja sagen i7, aber das passt net), die 28 (ich bin zu blöd zum googlen), die 31 (keine der Abkürzungen will ppassen) und die 48 (ich bin einfach zu müde). Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Oromis16 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Ich bin mal so frei:
20:



Spoiler



Schreib die Sieben mal aus 


28:



Spoiler



Höhe des Detailgrads, übersetz mal 


31: 



Spoiler



Größter Hoffnungsträger AMDs, um NVidia und Intel schlagartig sämtliche Marktanteile abzuknöpfen  (Früher: Fusion)


48: 



Spoiler



Energieeffizientes Intelligentes Super Taktsprungsystem


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Wenn ihr das jetzt schon gelöst habt war es definitiv zu einfach


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (31. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Auf das Lösungswort komme ich trotzdem nicht xD


----------



## drebbin (31. März 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Na immerhin etwas 
Ein sehr sichtbarer Hinweis dazu hat sich im Rätsel selber versteckt


----------



## drebbin (2. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Und immer noch niemand mit dem Lösungswort vorhanden?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Bis auf einen Buchstaben hab ich alle, aber ich kann keine Anagramme lösen


----------



## Oromis16 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Hau die Buschtaben mal in nen Spoiler, vielleicht schaff ichs


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Hast du mir nicht noch die Tips gegeben? Du müsstest doch bestimmt genauso weit sein


----------



## Oromis16 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Fast, mir fehlen zwei der Buchstaben 


Spoiler



S O H R U A Y S C N


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Fast, mir fehlen zwei der Buchstaben
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich hab noch ein


Spoiler



N


mehr.

Und ich bin ein Idiot. Hab mir natürlich schon in Excel die Zellen mit den Lösungswörtern markiert und unten reingeschrieben...und dabei zwei Buchstaben vertauscht . Kein Wunder, dass das keinen Sinn ergeben hat. So, jetzt noch mal rätseln 

Damit komme ich auf



Spoiler



Asynchronous



als Lösungswort


----------



## Oromis16 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Was sagt mir nur, dass das nächste Lösungswort aus den Buchstaben D H A R E S A und S bestehen wird?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde*

Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher


----------



## drebbin (4. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden.

Damit wenigstens einem von euch keine Langeweile aufkommt habe ich soeben das 4te Rätsel dem Startpost hinzugefügt - dieses stammt komplett von plutoniumsulfat. Um Hilfestellungsgesuche diesbezüglich darf ich also einen großen Bogen machen 


MfG Drebbin


----------



## Oromis16 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Grrrr, dann bin ich wohl auch bald fällig 
[Ist an die Druckerpresse weitergegeben  ]


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Hat denn schon jemand das Lösungswort?


----------



## Oromis16 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*


(Antwort genug?^^)


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Zu schwierig?


----------



## Oromis16 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Möglicherweise ein wenig, oder ich war gestern einfach nicht ganz auf der geistigen Höhe 
Ich probiers Morgen noch mal, und präsentiere entweder Ergebnisse oder eine Schimpftirade _deluxe _


----------



## drebbin (8. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Ich enthalte mich dem mal ganz deluxe, ich hatte ja ein paar Tage Vorsprung mit Rätsel 4


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. April 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Hast du es denn gelöst bekommen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Kann man noch einen heißen Tipp für die 20 in Rätsel 3 bekommen?  Die einzige, die mir noch fehlt


----------



## drebbin (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Das grenzt ja fast am Totengräber 

Für dich:


Spoiler



Was ändert sich nicht wenn ich vom 4790k zum 5775C wechsel?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Drebbin´s Rätselstunde | Update:4*

Den Hinweis versteh ich nicht...es wird ja nach CPUs gefragt...

Ich hab nur 


Spoiler



I_I___N



Edit: Also irgendwie weiß ich, was rein soll, aber das passt mit meinen Buchstaben nicht 

Hab die Date gerade mal gefunden und den Rest eingetragen 

Hat denn jemand mein Rätsel geschafft?


----------

